# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  тест antispyware

## HATTIFNATTOR

http://www.malware-test.com/test_reports.html

Методика - http://www.malware-test.com/test_methodology.html

Подробнее - http://malware-test.com/smf/index.ph...c=1750.0;id=22

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Phoenix

Выборка спайваров маловата как-то...

----------


## taloran

Да  ну :Angry:  ,посмотрел  последнее  добавление - из  фаворитных  антиспаев только  Spy Sweeper, нету  Ashampoo Antispyware и Spy  Emergency, Ad-Aware почему-то Personal, a  не  Pro...
 Зато Spyware Terminator  и  Norman Antivirus  вошли  в  десятку... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PavelA

http://www.2-spyware.com/compare.php - еще страничка с тестами.
Дополнительно есть страница с тестами freeware продуктов.

----------


## RiC

> hxxp://www.malware-test.com/test_reports.html


Больше похоже на добротно срубленный дарвей, чем на реальный сайт.




> Методика - hxxp://www.malware-test.com/test_methodology.html


Blog not found ...

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Времени-то сколько с момента поста прошло  :Smiley:  .


http://www.malware-test.com/  так открывается, - там кстати тестирование антивирусов свежее.

----------


## Geser

Интересные результаты. Местами странные, но в основном похожи на наши

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Fortinet'у, видимо,  все его suspicious засчитывались за полноценный детект.

----------


## jazz_ru

Скачал и проверил себя PC Doctor. Прилично его там рекламируют... однако мутня полная.. нашел у меня 160-170 угроз, посмотрел, - GIF файлы! Пометил странички pochta.ru, mail.ru - как потенциально опасные.. ну и прочая дутая проницательность.

----------

